# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Newbie Arrived

## hedhot

Hi All,

I am a newbie here..kindly need your help to help me with my problem with excel 2007

Thanks
Hedhot

----------


## alansidman

Welcome. We look forward to your participation

----------


## darenrileyob

Hello and welcome!  :Smilie: 
*petit palace madrid*

----------


## arlu1201

Hello and welcome.

----------


## hedhot

Thanks All..  :Smilie:

----------

